# Question about rent allowance



## François (21 May 2009)

Thankfully I am still in employment but I will probably be renting a place in the next while.

If I was to be made redundant, would I qualify for any sort of rental assistance on job seekers allowance or is there a specific criteria I would have to meet.

How does rent allowance work?

Fran


----------



## gipimann (22 May 2009)

Have a read  here for information on Rent Supplement


----------



## brendan09 (22 May 2009)

its a means tested supplment ,
max 500€ rental  pm allowed
 with  max allowance of 81€ weekly on that....


----------



## gipimann (23 May 2009)

Brendan09,
Where did you get those figures?   

The maximum rent limit varies from county to county and is based on family size - €500 is not a general limit.  For example, the limit for a single person in Dublin is €115 per week at the moment (it will be changing in June).


----------



## Airtight (23 May 2009)

What would it be for a family in Dublin? Based on a family of 2 adult & 2 children?


----------



## gipimann (24 May 2009)

All of the rates can be found at the end of this page -

 Rent Supplement - Max Rent Limits at May 2009 

Apologies, I mis-quoted a figure earlier - it should be 130 for a single person in Dublin, not 115 (so Brendan09's 500 amount is closer to the mark - sorry Brendan09).


----------



## Airtight (24 May 2009)

gipimann said:


> All of the rates can be found at the end of this page -
> 
> Rent Supplement - Max Rent Limits at May 2009
> 
> Apologies, I mis-quoted a figure earlier - it should be 130 for a single person in Dublin, not 115 (so Brendan09's 500 amount is closer to the mark - sorry Brendan09).



Do the figures contained also reflect the entitlement of people with a mortgage?


----------



## gipimann (24 May 2009)

No, the figures refer to maximum rent limits for Rent Supplement only.  

There are no set maximum limits for Mortgage Interest Supplement, although if the interest portion of a mortgage is very high, it may be compared to the equivalent rent limit before deciding on whether a payment may be made or not.  (one of the qualifying criteria for Mortgage Interest Supplement is that the interest must be "reasonable", but that's not quantified in legislation).


----------

